# Anatolian bees



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's some info on anatolians.

http://www.medwelljournals.com/fulltext/?doi=javaa.2009.995.999

http://www.zooteknidernegi.org/dergi/icerik/makale/1999_39-40_113-119.pdf

Visit the http://www.bernaemsen.com/site.html site and click 
on " laboratory facilities" and scroll down you will see an anatolian bee picture.

I'm not sure where you can get anatolian bees though.

Good Luck.


----------

